# Reptile Myths and Tall Stories...Share?



## dintony (Jan 20, 2012)

For example.. 

Carpet pythons are breeding with browns and producing cross breeds that look like carpets but have the venom of a brown snake... 

Or

A fella told me that in Red Centre they have a snake called the Crimson Python and it grows to well over 6ft long....and crannnnky!

Oh and I just remembered another one.... Bearded dragons are baby Frilled Necks


----------



## MathewB (Jan 20, 2012)

That Bandy-Bandy's bite their tail and roll away from danger


----------



## sammy09 (Jan 20, 2012)

i have a 20 foot coastal


----------



## Renenet (Jan 20, 2012)

MathewB said:


> That Bandy-Bandy's bite their tail and roll away from danger



And you can use them as a hula hoop?


----------



## MathewB (Jan 20, 2012)

Renenet said:


> And you can use them as a hula hoop?



If you're feeling a bit zesty, why not?


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 20, 2012)

"Rub milk on the bite site". This was actual advice on a comments page


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 20, 2012)

"I seen a pyfon the other day eh. No joke it was THAT round and stretched across the road. It was HUGE. "

He shows me with his hands that the python was almost as round as a saucer, and at least 15ft long. I get this a lot.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 20, 2012)

I have a friend with a burmese in a their garage.....


----------



## maddog-1979 (Jan 20, 2012)

if a python lays next to you, it is sizing you up for a meal

had a girl tell me that when she was buying a beardie hatchy off me,lol


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 20, 2012)

Wagiman people are 100% certain that night tigers steal milk from lactating mothers while they sleep!


----------



## traceylee (Jan 20, 2012)

maddog-1979 said:


> if a python lays next to you, it is sizing you up for a meal
> 
> had a girl tell me that when she was buying a beardie hatchy off me,lol



Don't forget that "it happened to a friend of my cousin's girlfriend so it has to be true".....


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 20, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> Wagiman people are 100% certain that night tigers steal milk from lactating mothers while they sleep!


Haha snakes love milk


----------



## CamdeJong (Jan 20, 2012)

My great aunt, who I lived with for over a year during uni, has told me more than I can count. 

The best one was that while she was living out in Northwest QLD (not sure what town, Northwest of TSV) she would occasionally see these HUGE black snakes, up of 3m long, with blood-red eyes (I of course said "Oh, big dark-coloured Coastal Taipans, that'd be a sight to see") and she said "No, they were all black all over and their eyes were just red, no pupil or nothing. And they only appear once every seven years." 
I replied "Aah. Get off the ganja Hazel."

She was deadset though. And Ram Chandra showed her a scrub python with taipan fangs. And snakes will chase you on foot, on horse, in tractor. Etc.

Hazel was fun to live with.


----------



## jakedasnake (Jan 20, 2012)

lol i have heard that one a million times.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 20, 2012)

A constant myth that keeps popping up around here is that ,where there are bluetongues, there are no snakes.
Everyday i have to explain to someone that that just isnt the case.
The attraction to milk may not be such a myth. 
Snakes that feed on rodents,mammals would be very aware of the scent of a lactating female.
Mammals produce milk, snakes eat mammals, ergo, the possibility of attaracting a snake to the scent of milk should maybe be looked at more closely.
Does milk really smell that different from mammal to mammal?
Get sniffing.


----------



## tarafritz2011 (Jan 20, 2012)

"if a python lays next to you, it is sizing you up for a meal"

Pretty sure EVERY person who knows I keep pythons has told me that.

I don't think my two foot stimson python could eat me, but I'll watch my back, thanks guys.


----------



## jakedasnake (Jan 20, 2012)

@tarafritz same everyone i know tells me the same story.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 20, 2012)

Brown snakes will chase you.


----------



## tarafritz2011 (Jan 20, 2012)

jakessnake3799 said:


> @tarafritz same everyone i know tells me the same story.



It's so annoying... I just laugh and say no. Then stare blankly.


----------



## jakedasnake (Jan 20, 2012)

i say yeah i know the story then change the subject.


----------



## Boidae (Jan 20, 2012)

That Death adders can jump 2 metres into the air...


----------



## tarafritz2011 (Jan 20, 2012)

boidae said:


> That Death adders can jump 2 metres into the air...



They can, one jumped into my car and bit me, but lucky I rubbed some milk onto the bite, I'm fine now.


----------



## jakedasnake (Jan 20, 2012)

diamond pythons are venomous is what i heard a couple of people at work say.


----------



## tarafritz2011 (Jan 20, 2012)

jakessnake3799 said:


> diamond pythons are venomous is what i heard a couple of people at work say.



Hope mine doesn't bite me then.

My friends always ask me if my pythons fangs hurt when they bite...


----------



## jakedasnake (Jan 20, 2012)

but if they were venomous I'm sure i would be dead or something the amount of time mine has bitten me.


----------



## radsy90 (Jan 20, 2012)

I have heard this many times and it happened through a friend of a friend but its never the same people. 

The snake that nearly ate the new born baby in the rocker... the mother and father werent in the room and when Mum came back into the lounge room the snake hard curled up around the baby and had its mouth open ready to eat the baby.


----------



## jakedasnake (Jan 20, 2012)

there was a family that lived in sandy hollow near singleton and they had a big coastal. one night they came home to discover the snake constricting their dog is another one i have heard recently


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 20, 2012)

That all snakes will go out of their way to strike at you and will repeatedly bite you


----------



## PythonLegs (Jan 20, 2012)

The ol' venemous blue tongue story..I remember having a lengthy discussion on this one with an 'expert' on this very forum. 

Cane toads squirting poison at peoples eyes ala spitting cobra...sigh.


----------



## MathewB (Jan 20, 2012)

THE BEST ONE......

I was talking to my friend about snakes (he's not snake savvy) and he asked me what the difference was between pythons and poisonous snakes ( I corrected him) and I said that venomous snakes use venom and pythons constrict their prey. Then he said 

'oh yeah but they have venom as well ayy'

'What?

'They have venom but it doesn't affect humans'

'HAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## dylan-rocks (Jan 20, 2012)

A wires volunteer told just on sunday that blacks snake and breeding with browns :/ .... and lets just say he's one of these ppl that has to get their way

Alot of my mates they come to me saying they see Frilled neck lizards all the time, the problem is there is none for a couple thousand miles 

I saw a albino, i swear.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 20, 2012)

PythonLegs said:


> The ol' venemous blue tongue story..I remember having a lengthy discussion on this one with an 'expert' on this very forum.
> 
> Cane toads squirting poison at peoples eyes ala spitting cobra...sigh.



What? So cane toads don't spit? I was told many years ago, that they do and I have always believed it. I was terrified of them when I watched a cane toad race in Cairns once. I screamed like a child when it came near me, yet I was pleading with the handler to let me hold the water python. But he wouldn't let me.



dylan-rocks said:


> ........
> Alot of my mates they come to me saying they see Frilled neck lizards all the time, the problem is there is none for a couple thousand miles ......



I hear that a lot too. I am sick of being the know it all that corrects everyone, so I just listen and say wow. I know they're talking about the bearded dragons so who cares what they call it.



MathewB said:


> .......
> 
> 'oh yeah but they have venom as well ayy'
> 
> ...



Ok, whatever.


----------



## Nighthawk (Jan 20, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> Wagiman people are 100% certain that night tigers steal milk from lactating mothers while they sleep!



Good lord... and here I thought my child was just feeding more frequently! Darn those milk-bandits...


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 20, 2012)

A friend of mine that I work with asked what "baby snakes ate ? " ....so I told her and her reply was...." what they don't drink milk from the mum ? " 

I had a really cute picture in my head of baby snakes all lined up suckling from mummy snake..... roflmao


----------



## Nighthawk (Jan 20, 2012)

mysnakesau said:


> "I seen a pyfon the other day eh. No joke it was THAT round and stretched across the road. It was HUGE. "
> 
> He shows me with his hands that the python was almost as round as a saucer, and at least 15ft long. I get this a lot.



I knew a guy who saw a 45 foot carpet. It had to be legit; I met him at a party. Apparently he stuffed it into a car seat cover but it escaped somewhere along the road without his knowing... I suspect he had the radio up _super_loud when it opened and shut the door, bailing onto the road...



ssssnakeman said:


> Does milk really smell that different from mammal to mammal?
> Get sniffing.



Cow's milk... goat's milk... it smells different to me. Yak and bison milk are apparently pink-tinged and sickly-sweet. Either way snakes could be attracted to milk. Some of ours do like curling up on some good cleavage, but they do that to non-lactating women as well so they may again be partial to a bit of boob 



mysnakesau said:


> I hear that a lot too. I am sick of being the know it all that corrects everyone, so I just listen and say wow. I know they're talking about the bearded dragons so who cares what they call it.



I do that as well, it's easier than the usual ensuing argument. Nobody likes to be wrong


----------



## Renenet (Jan 20, 2012)

MathewB,

I saw your signature and misread it as "Proud owner of an Albino Wookie". 

I must be tired.


----------



## MathewB (Jan 21, 2012)

Renenet said:


> MathewB,
> 
> I saw your signature and misread it as "Proud owner of an Albino Wookie".
> 
> I must be tired.




Hahahahaha if only


----------



## shell477 (Jan 21, 2012)

radsy90 said:


> I have heard this many times and it happened through a friend of a friend but its never the same people.
> 
> The snake that nearly ate the new born baby in the rocker... the mother and father werent in the room and when Mum came back into the lounge room the snake hard curled up around the baby and had its mouth open ready to eat the baby.



Parents face 35 years in jail after hungry eight-foot pet python kills two-year-old daughter

Read more: Parents face 35 years in jail after starving pet python kills two-year-old daughter | Mail Online​


----------



## maddog-1979 (Jan 21, 2012)

shell477 said:


> Parents face 35 years in jail after hungry eight-foot pet python kills two-year-old daughter
> 
> Read more: Parents face 35 years in jail after starving pet python kills two-year-old daughter | Mail Online​



man.....he stabbed it with a six inch knife and a meat clever and the python recovered from it's wounds......tough snake if the story's true


----------



## Bel03 (Jan 21, 2012)

shell477 said:


> Parents face 35 years in jail after hungry eight-foot pet python kills two-year-old daughter
> 
> Read more: Parents face 35 years in jail after starving pet python kills two-year-old daughter | Mail Online​



Did u see the 'enclosure' they had it in! Yeah, lets just throw a blanket over the top, 'she'll be right'  It is tragic that the little girl was killed, but those 'parents' deserve the jail sentence! Freaking idiots!

& as for it 'killing' her.....well it did i guess, but imo it was seeking the warmth of her body, it was kept with no heat, & it didnt constrict or swallow her, it smothered her....big difference in my eyes! Either way, her 'parents' are morons!


----------



## olivehydra (Jan 21, 2012)

The garden of Eden


----------



## hannah90 (Jan 21, 2012)

I've been asked why do I have a pet snake cause they are slimy, but when I corrected him, all of a sudden he knew that lol


---


----------



## mmafan555 (Jan 21, 2012)

maddog-1979 said:


> if a python lays next to you, it is sizing you up for a meal
> 
> had a girl tell me that when she was buying a beardie hatchy off me,lol




I hear that annoying myth all the time to in America.

Oh and also this is annoying to hear/read.

"My staffy/dog "saved" me or my kids from that horrible attack venomous snake"...Which means in reality the staffy being a predatory dog attacked the snake in the 1st place with the intention to kill and eat it...It wasn't saving you dummy.


----------



## Snakewoman (Jan 21, 2012)

tarafritz2011 said:


> "if a python lays next to you, it is sizing you up for a meal"
> 
> Pretty sure EVERY person who knows I keep pythons has told me that.



Same here, whenever a person tells me that story now I don't know whether to laugh or bash my head on the table I'm sitting at.


----------



## big_dad_13 (Jan 21, 2012)

"and My snake wags its tail and jumps around with excitement whenever i go near its enclosure.

And a vet told me it normal for my python to follow me around my house while im cleaning.

Oh and i had to get rid of my 25ft coastal couse it tried to eat my friend.

And you now snakes want to just kill you couse they never relax enough to shut they eyes."


I love it. people are idiots.


----------



## Nighthawk (Jan 21, 2012)

Tahlia said:


> Same here, whenever a person tells me that story now I don't know whether to laugh or bash my head on the table I'm sitting at.



Laugh, it's good for tension. Then keep going, make it gradually more and more frantic until they look slightly concerned, then stop. *Then* tell them that every time their dog licks theim they're testing their skin for tastiness and one day they'll wake up half-eaten; it's true because a friend of your second cousin's budgie's nana's owner had it happen to them, and now they have no legs.


----------



## big_dad_13 (Jan 21, 2012)

And the day a tiger snake chased me for 3kms.


----------



## maddog-1979 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nighthawk said:


> Laugh, it's good for tension. Then keep going, make it gradually more and more frantic until they look slightly concerned, then stop. *Then* tell them that every time their dog licks theim they're testing their skin for tastiness and one day they'll wake up half-eaten; it's true because a friend of your second cousin's budgie's nana's owner had it happen to them, and now they have no legs.



do you know cheryl too?


----------



## DeadCricket (Jan 21, 2012)

big_dad_13 said:


> "and My snake wags its tail and jumps around with excitement whenever i go near its enclosure.



Sounds like my womas when hungry.

I often hear the one about a camper killing a snake that tried to attack him and then later that night getting killed after the snakes mate tracked him up the hill to the camp site and snuck into his tent only and performed its vengance assassination


----------



## Nighthawk (Jan 21, 2012)

maddog-1979 said:


> do you know cheryl too?



You're not going to believe this, but I am absolutely serious right now, Cheryl is my mother's name. Dead set, it's even spelled the same. I actually spun out a little right there...



DeadCricket said:


> the snakes mate tracked him up the hill to the camp site and snuck into his tent only and performed its vengance assassination



All I could think was "_Vende-taaaaah!!_" when I read that


----------



## jakedasnake (Jan 21, 2012)

this threads more popular than i thought


----------



## GellyAmbert (Jan 21, 2012)

recently a guy I used to work with who I still talk to occasionally only just found out I have a pet python... since I have two young daughters he first tells me that the python will eat my children when my wife and I are alseep.... so I explain the trouble my python has swallowing a small rat let alone the possibility of swallowing something almost as big as its self..... after the pause that followed this came out:

"well you know the python has poisonous bones.."
"no it doesn't"
"yeh its true.. and has spikes all over its skin that has the poison in it too so if you pick it up you'll get sick"
"that's BS dude.. I handle my carpet python all the time.... and that's the first time I've ever heard anything like that... "
"well maybe its not all pythons but back in india I know there is at least one type that has the spikes..."

the arguement went on a little from there.. but I think you get the drift....


----------



## Jacquie (Jan 21, 2012)

This thread has me crying with laughter. Someone needs to put them all into a book and publish it.

Ive heard most of them. My best friend told me just the other day that a friend of hers has a python that kept climbing in to bed with her and they figured that it was sizing her up to eat her. I just shook my head. 

Another I hear is that if you have black snakes you won't have brown snakes. I explain that black snakes predate browns it's not going to stop them coming on the property. I get told this on a weekly basis.

Another one I've been told a few times is that a blue tongue bite will reopen on the anniversary of the bite every year.

Maybe ssssnakeman has something with the milk theory. Where did that start? Who would think to put milk out to attract snakes? I searched a house in Tahmoor for a rbb without success. The homeowner left out a saucer of milk which was empty when I went back the next day. The house was empty overnight. The snake was found 2 days later in the house and unfortunately killed by the home owners son. No other pets in the house except maybe rodents which is probably what the snake was after.


----------



## maddog-1979 (Jan 21, 2012)

Jacquie said:


> This thread has me crying with laughter. Someone needs to put them all into a book and publish it.
> 
> .



they have....it's called a newspaper


----------



## LIZARDZ_11 (Jan 21, 2012)

DROP BEARS end of story


----------



## RSPcrazy (Jan 21, 2012)

My fiancées aunt, thought snakes plucked birds before eating them.


----------



## PythonLegs (Jan 21, 2012)

Jacquie said:


> Another one I've been told a few times is that a blue tongue bite will reopen on the anniversary of the bite every year.
> .



Jacquie, I argued against this myth with a well known reptile breeder on this website..the guy kept pulling out all kinds of bonkers references and anecdotes. Eventually I gave up and he went away happy. 5000 post counts does not equal smarts.


----------



## starr9 (Jan 21, 2012)

I had my Grandma and mother over some time ago and I was showing them both my stimmi. Mum was not at all keen to touch or hold her as she thought she would be all slimy. I was about to correct mum when grandma (86yrs young) piped up with this "Dont be so silly! Snakes are not slimy at all if youd just touch one you will see! Next thing you will be telling Vet (Short for Verity, me) that she will be asleep one night and it will crawl into bed with her and size her up for a meal!!" I could not stop laughing!!! Grandma then went on to hold my girl with and tell me how lucky I am to have her and she cant w8 till I get more!!! After this mum was not so freaked out and has now been able to touch and hold her more with each visit!!

Got told the other day if you throw a snake onto a fire legs will grow and it will run away.....


----------



## Snakewoman (Jan 21, 2012)

Nighthawk said:


> Laugh, it's good for tension. Then keep going, make it gradually more and more frantic until they look slightly concerned, then stop. *Then* tell them that every time their dog licks theim they're testing their skin for tastiness and one day they'll wake up half-eaten; it's true because a friend of your second cousin's budgie's nana's owner had it happen to them, and now they have no legs.



Lol, that's the best! :lol:


----------



## dylan-rocks (Jan 21, 2012)

Most of these, " this snake was soo BIG''... sound like one of them alone fishing trips, were u catch a small fish and each time u tell the story it get gradually bigger


----------



## shortstuff61 (Jan 21, 2012)

Had a friend tell me they couldn't try handling my pythons, because they might sense their fear and then bite.


----------



## DeadCricket (Jan 21, 2012)

RSPcrazy said:


> My fiancées aunt, thought snakes plucked birds before eating them.



This is a rather amusing mental picture. A snake sitting all posh and gently plucking the feathers with a slight look of disgust. Haha!



shortstuff61 said:


> Had a friend tell me they couldn't try handling my pythons, because they might sense their fear and then bite.



There is some sense to this. My pythons certainly notice when someone isn't confident with them and they dont feel as secure. They always hold onto the person tighter etc


----------



## shortstuff61 (Jan 21, 2012)

DeadCricket said:


> There is some sense to this. My pythons certainly notice when someone isn't confident with them and they dont feel as secure. They always hold onto the person tighter etc


 
My friend was implying that they would be tagged before any physical contact, as if to smell fear on them


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 21, 2012)

I love the pic of the black headed eating a goanna. It is always attributed to my mates cousin
who lives in an Eastern state. Stay tuned it's due to be posted again.


----------



## bigguy (Jan 22, 2012)

The most famous pic of the goanna being eaten by the BHP was taken by John Weigel. He had found a dead goanna and he asked Neil Charles if he could try and take some pics with one of Neils BHP,s constricting the dead lizard. Neil agreed but stated the snake was not allowed to eat it, but before they realised what was happening the lizard was on the way down the throat. Made some great pics at the time


----------



## D3pro (Jan 22, 2012)

I was showing an African friend of mine a snake... he looked at it with shock and said "be careful, those things can spit venom!"... I was holding a jungle!  so I told him "only if your black".


----------



## kr0nick (Jan 22, 2012)

D3pro said:


> I was showing an African friend of mine a snake... he looked at it with shock and said "be careful, those things can spit venom!"... I was holding a jungle!  so I told him "only if your black".


HAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAAH!!! Dumb African


----------



## Snakewoman (Jan 22, 2012)

I've had a lot of people ask me if snakes regurgitate the fur and bones of animals they eat. :?


----------



## beatlloydy (Jan 22, 2012)

Sorry if someone has already posted similar story...A friend of mine holds a big BBQ/party about 3 times a year...One of his friends always turns up...we know each other reasonably well now...he is around 50 and a builder and fairly intelligent...on about 3 occasions he has brought up the same story...when he lived in Cairns he believed/still does that Scrub Pythons were interbreeding with Taipans. He actually swears that a dog was bitten by one and died. I cant get through to him that this is impossible...However, he brings up the fact that Donkies and Zebras interbreed. I just smile and change the subject.

Reading these stories...I think reality and myth are a fine line....e.g re the festering sores of blue tongue bites...this could be more attributed to monitor lizards whose bite does take a long time to heal due to the venom/toxin in their saliva. (yes they have recently been found to be venomous).

Also, memory can play tricks...as a boy 48 years ago I lived for about 4 years in Guildford (God help me)....anyway, back then there were a heap of Huge Eacalypts on our property....I distinctly recall a large number of lizards (more than 10) would roam around on the ground and when disturbed would scurry up a tree....I always remember them as Frill neck Lizards...However, it was not until becoming interested in herps a few years ago I did more reading and found their habitat was some 4,000 (thereabouts) km away. So I guess they must have been beardies...but I still remember some sort of frill which must have been the ruffle on a beardie.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 22, 2012)

The local "snake expert" (who has lived the the area all his life-70+ years) asked me to identify a "strange snake" he had been called to that was injured when a kid on a motorbike ran over it's head. So he hauls it out of the bag and straight away I say Common/Eastern Brown snake (99.9% of our local callout). "But what about that really wide head", he says??? "Well, it's just been run over by a 16 year old on a motorbike"! This is the guy I took over from as local snake relocator; nice fella, but his shoes aren't to hard to fill!

Oh, and "put a saucer of milk out with an asprin in it, to slow the snake down" (and kill your cat)!


----------



## jedi_339 (Jan 22, 2012)

I read a quoted kingaroy snake catcher in a news clipping a while ago and whether this was his direct quote, or if he was misquoted, but he said

'the weather is warming up now so the snakes are out in force, just the other day i removed a 5m brown snake from a farmers property'


And you can hardly blame some of these myths when they are perpetuated by the media/ill informed 'experts' this news article is from recently in Brisbane

``If it had been 8 or 9am tomorrow we would have had hundreds of people and he (the snake) would be terrified and he is only going to bite.’’

``The more people that get educated, the less people are going to die,’’ he said

``The red belly is the sweetest thing under the sun until you upset them. Then you are in for a whole lot of pain.



Oh and another one I remember is from some years ago my dad was telling me that out west the eastern browns and taipans were interbreeding to create the most venomous snake yet, this might have been misinformation about the inland taipan, but now that I'm older I realise the impossibilities of that statement.


----------



## Wookie (Jan 22, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> I have a friend with a burmese in a their garage.....



What is their address? I'll "remove" it for them :lol:


----------



## LIZARDZ_11 (Jan 22, 2012)

heard that pythons throw up the hair of its pray.:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## finchie (Jan 22, 2012)

Hahah these are hilarious. I've heard so many of the same stories before from people when they find out I have snakes. They must all get it from the same book


----------



## dintony (Jan 22, 2012)

Some funny stories!!


----------



## traceylee (Jan 23, 2012)

starr9 said:


> I had my Grandma and mother over some time ago and I was showing them both my stimmi. Mum was not at all keen to touch or hold her as she thought she would be all slimy. I was about to correct mum when grandma (86yrs young) piped up with this "Dont be so silly! Snakes are not slimy at all if youd just touch one you will see! Next thing you will be telling Vet (Short for Verity, me) that she will be asleep one night and it will crawl into bed with her and size her up for a meal!!" I could not stop laughing!!! Grandma then went on to hold my girl with and tell me how lucky I am to have her and she cant w8 till I get more!!! After this mum was not so freaked out and has now been able to touch and hold her more with each visit!!



That's fantastic! I love it! Go Grandma!


----------



## Tildy (Jan 29, 2012)

Here is a story that encompasses the most common stupidity. 
Him: "My sister has a friend who owns a Boa Constrictor. They let it sleep in bed with them every night. One night the snake was stretched out fully right next to the guy. He talked to the vet the next morning and the vet said it was sizing him up to eat him!" 
Me: "It was not, snakes don't want to eat people, we don't smell like food to them." 
Him: "I can ring up my sister right now and she will tell you!" 
Me: "Is she a herpetologist? Does she keep snakes?" 
Him: "No but the vet said!" 
Me: "Is he a herp vet?" 
Him: "He is the vet that my parents go to, that my grandparents go to!" 
Me: "You guys keep birds, dogs and cats. Is the vet a herp vet?" 
Him: "Well I asked my teacher who keeps like 12 snakes." 
Me: "And your teacher said that snakes size people up to eat them?" 
Him: "Well no, your missing the point, thats not what I was saying." 
Me: "You are full of it, snakes don't do that."

And this kid wants to own a snake or a cockatoo! Luckily his smart mum will say no to both.


----------

